

Mastering PHP - Noel_V

When can I say I&#x27;ve mastered PHP?<p>What kind of thing would I have to make to show as evidence that I&#x27;ve mastered it?
======
ivanhoe
Just like with any language, I don't think you need to "build" one single
project, it's more like having enough everyday hands-on experience to be able
to choose the right way to implement the logic in the given language. Knowing
how to properly use all major classes/functions, being also aware of the less
known functions (in php code you'll often see people reimplementing the
functionality that's already supported directly in the language, especially
when working with arrays and strings), knowing all important gotchas and
naturally structuring your code to avoid them... that is what I consider
mastering a language...

------
nashe
Is showing errors and not checking inputs a good point for a "PHP master" ? ->
[http://www.wildhives.co.uk/honey_jar.php](http://www.wildhives.co.uk/honey_jar.php)

~~~
Noel_V
Jesus, Firstly I wasn't saying that I was a PHP master, what I'm interested in
is how to turn into one, where does the journey lead to and how would I know
when I'm there.

However, a BIG thank you for pointing that page out to me

